# Good Day gets better



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

decided that my day was no longer bad so I needed a new thread.


Well I got a call back from another manager of a Great Clips Salon.

I have an interview on Thursday! She seems really interested and says they are short staffed so that is good I may just get the big break here I need.


only problem is it is still a distance from home but I can push past that if it means a "promotion" from shampoo.

Pray for me as on Monday I have a scheduled meeting with my current boss about other things but I don't know what will tanspire and not having the interview till Thursday I can't talk to her about me moving on till I know I have a job lined up.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey, Good luck!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be thinking about you and hoping for a great outcome.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Keep in mind it will all work out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know I know, I need to stop worrying about it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck Stacey! Don't worry you'll make it!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know you'll get it!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You are right Stacie. STOP WORRYING. If that is is the big mans plans, then it will happen. Maybe you are just being tested to see what you will do or what you can take.
Hang in there. As a hair dresser I do not believe you are aloud to :hair: 
LOL.
Hand in there, the right job will come when it is the right time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not worried about getting the job but worried about dealing with my boss until I can get to the interview on Thursday. I really wish now we didn't have this meeting.

Oh well, I am more determined then ever to move on, I just can't stand the drive. I have even tried different routes and nothing is quicker then 40 minutes! :sigh:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am hoping for you Stacey!! 40 minutes is a pretty good drive but if it is a better job then I would do it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no no the new job would only be 20-30 minutes my current job is 40 minutes


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

I count myself sooo lucky to be able to work from my home. I hafta admit I miss the interaction one gets from fellow employees not to mention the general public. I pretty much do all of my communicating online. That said, I spent lotsa years commuting the 40 miles into the city centre from my little plot o' dirt out here in the country. So I'm not totally unfamiliar with long drives. The only time it really bugged me was in the winter when the roads are icy. Not much fun... but, thank goodness, never had an accident.

Reading about your upcoming interview Stacy, made me recall an interview I attended several years ago while trying to get on with a large ad agency in the city's downtown. Ad agencies are a fairly informal group vis a vis acceptable work attire and so I felt both comfortable and confident wearing clean jeans, shirt, tie and hiking boots. The thing about hiking boots is they have these lace hooks at the top as opposed to ordinary holes. As I sat at across the desk from the HR person, I feigned a casual aire by leaning forward (signaling I was paying rapt attention to her every word) and crossed my feet beneath me. In doing so, I was startled to learn that I had inadvertently caught the loop of the lace of one boot in the lace hooks of the other, effectively tying me feet together beneath my chair. As I struggled to loose my feet one from the other, I continued to hold unbroken eye contact with the interviewer, all the while knowing, sooner or later, I would be required to stand and leave. But the more I struggled the more entangled I seemed to become... I couldn't even uncross my legs!

Trying to maintain the illusion I was focussed on her every word, I began to perspire profusely from both the squirming and the sad realization that I was not going to get this job. I can't imagine the expression she witnessed as I struggled to motionlessly extricate myself... but I do know it certainly was a different one than I wished to convey. As what seemed like the longest interview I had ever attended came to an end, and the woman stood to shake my hand and send me off with a, "Thank you; we'll keep your resume on file." I knew all was lost. She watched bewildered as, instead of standing to take my leave, I bent beneath the desk and grunted caveman-like while trying to untangle my laces. Finally, after what seemed to me like an eternity, I arose, red-faced and perspiring from both embarrassment and exertion with a realization my foot had fallen asleep from having the circulation cut off. I clasped her nervous hand in my sweaty palm, returning her handshake, let go and awkwardly limped out the door, dragging my foot along behind me. If you're still wondering whether or not I got the job... you just haven't been paying attention.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL:

Oh dear that is just terrible!!!


Well tomorrow I am nervous because I know my current boss has been working to make things better in the salon and I hate to go to this meeting and then in a couple days tell her I am leaving. I know she expects us (other shampoo girl and myself) to be asking her when we can get our own chairs so I would assume that she has some idea on how that will happen and put effort into making changes in the salon to that effect. 

I need to stop worrying about it I know but I hate to put people out and then I wonder if I am making the right decision etc.

So anyway I need prayers for tomorrow at 10:30-11:00 EST as I have my meeting with her. 


My interview for the new job isnt till 4:30pm on Thursday.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Stacey I wish you luck! I am sure that there will be nothing to worry about as far as getting the job come Thursday...just don't wear hiking boots!!( That was a funny story creaturesall!) And as far as this meeting goes tomorrow...well I hope that there would be the offer of advancement at least if not more pay to compensate on the gas mileage! You can always give your 2 weeks notice and cross your fingers that all goes well Thursday.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The problem is that i know I cant advance in this salon, there is no way I can build up my book under the current way things are run. we don't get walk ins and hardly any new clients and even then most of them want an experienced stylist not a junior stylist.

I like shampooing but I have an itch to actually get into the stylist position.

Great Clips isn't the best job but I hope to use it as a spring board for another job that is nicer. Getting experience is such a hard thing, everyone wants you to have it and not many people are willing to give you a shot to achieve it.

Now my boss has been great, just slow in the process I guess. *sigh* don't want to make the wrong decision.

And then I think "the drive alone is what is going to make me leave even if the position is good" :hair:


I over analyise things to much I know.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

With gas, car insurance and stuff, working close to where you live is a definite plus. Not to mention I don't consider time spent in the car as living. Many times I arrived at work without a single memory of how I got there. Booooo Hisssss on commuting.
Creatures all- I can relate to your funny story- some day I might tell a feminine version of that involving a half slip- the emphasis on that would be the slip part.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well personally I am tired of being tired when i get home.

and I am frustrated with being frustrated when I get home.

So a shorter commute would be good. Especialy when kidding season arrives!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacie,
Tell me if I have this right. You did pass your state board, and you are a licensed styles? 

If that is true to fact, then you need to go and for yourself you need to get a job where you can do what you went to school for. I am sure you did not go to school to learn only learn how to wash someones hair. Now don't get me wrong. I will give very nice tips is someone when washing my hair, would really massage it. There is nothing more relaxing then that. (oK, a full body massage maybe). If I am feeling a little sore and feeling like I need to treat myself to something and i do not have time for a full body massage, (I wish I had the time for that), i will go to the salon and just get a great shampoo.
I Know, I am a little weird. But if anyone is tense and just overwhelmed, that works great.

Good Luck and I have been thing about you and your NEW job.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Was just wondering how your meeting with your current boss went???? It was yesterday..right?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes sweetgoat you are right that is why I am moving on, I am greatful for the job I have but I want to advance into what I am licensed for. I didn't got to school for 2 years to stand behind a shampoo bowl and clean up after all the stylist all day long.

sorry I ment to update you all and then things got busy at work and then I was so relieved after the meeting I stopped worrying. lol

So the meeting went well, she actually didn't put herself out at all  and it kind of made me realize even more that I have no real future there. She said "oh by the time you girls are ready to be on the floor we will have openings" this was in reference to her just hiring a new girl! I was in my head like _when I am ready? I am ready NOW I don't want to wait till you decide you want me on the floor!_

so I have the interview at the new job on Thursday. Pray it all goes well and that it isn't a pay cut, I am trying to trust the Lord on this as well.

And also to not jump at the first opportunity because I may miss a better one down the road. Sometimes I am quiick to get myself out of things and I don't wait for the RIGHT opportunty but grab the one that seems right and the easy way out.

Thanks all for caring enough to check up on me :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

found some new irritating news today!

The new girl she hired................she took her stateboard test the EXACT same day I took mine!

And after 1 year (ok 1 year in 4 more weeks) of "paying my dues" as a shampoo girl for her she goes and gives MY spot up to another girl with the same experience! Just because she was coming from another salon where she already had the title of "stylist" URKS me! (that is what she told me when I told her my "findings")

the other shampoo girl and I were so upset today. I hadn't told anyone I was leaving until today I told the other assistant. She was like "do it girl, you deserve it, you have been hear a year and now this? " The other girl has only been at the salon since July I believe BUT she graduated costmo school BEFORE the new girl. :veryangry:

When I told my sister she said "your boss just made on of the biggest mistakes" I was like _yah think_?


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

sounds like you are making a smart move. i will be praying ray: for you tomorrow that all goes well. good luck


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks!!! I apreciate the prayers. I know I can use them. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You have every right to be angry...and praying that all goes well tomorrow...even if there is a small difference in pay...after what you learned at your present job I would take it...especially if theres a chance for advancement. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my sister said "don't sell yourself short now stacey, don't settle for low pay just to get out. Make them pay you what you are worth" 

I love my sister 



Thanks Liz I will update you all tomorrow and if I forget then nudge me to remind me ok


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Things are done different around in LA. My niece pasted her boards then went on the floor on her first job. Most salons if the have a separate shampooer they are someone that hasn't gone hairdresser school and passed board. They are just someone that they train to do just shampoo, take reservations and payments.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

NJ law makes it so you have to have your license or your permit (in school with 600 hours completed) before you can shampoo anyone. It is rediculous!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey
Hope all goes well tomorrow. Shelly


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

enjoytheride said:


> Creatures all- I can relate to your funny story- some day I might tell a feminine version of that involving a half slip- the emphasis on that would be the slip part.


We're waiting. Especially if it will help cheer Stacy up. :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

creaturesall said:


> We're waiting. Especially if it will help cheer Stacy up. :lol:


awe you are to kind.

actually I am pretty cheery - disapointed in my boss and the career world but :sigh: I am just getting my feet wet in the real world I guess.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I should continue this in "BAD day gets worse" now that I got the news today that my interview was cancelled.


As I was writing this she called back and set me up for an interview at another salon. 


Maybe it won't be a bad day after all!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck! I'm rooting for you! Wouldn't it be neat if I got my hair cut by you someday?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

come and visit and I can do it at my house


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is to bad Stacie. But I know it is hard to think, but it all happens for a reason.
Now is there ANY OTHER salon that you can go to besides those? What about those in like Walmart? Is there one near you? 
I have two sisters that do hair and nail and all that stuff. They said that those salons like Great Clips, Smart Style or what ever they are called around you are NOT the best place to go.
What about a really nice salon, you know those that really pamper the customer? I have a sister that works at one, and it is just SSSOOOOOO relaxing as you walk in. It is the soft music, and low light, and they even give their customers a glass of wine f they would like,. They have juice and soda also.
Stacie, you got your license, go to a really nice place, you can do it. My sister went to this place right as she got out of school and they really worked with her and helped her along the way, until she really got the hang of it. I know when you get out of school, you really do not know all their is to know about cutting hair. It is LOTS of on the floor practice, and you are not getting that practice, that is not fair at all.

Come on Stacie, you go get them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I had an interview at SuperCuts. Not great clips.

It went really well. I have a technical interview on Monday.



(Sweetgoats I am at a really nice full service salong right now-------- they aren't allowing me to move out of the shampoo position)


SuperCuts pays you to go to cutting classes and color classes. 

Anyway I am excited about this and I hope that I am able to get the job. I should know with in a week.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I had an interview at SuperCuts. Not great clips.

It went really well. I have a technical interview on Monday.



(Sweetgoats I am at a really nice full service salong right now-------- they aren't allowing me to move out of the shampoo position)


SuperCuts pays you to go to cutting classes and color classes. 

Anyway I am excited about this and I hope that I am able to get the job. I should know with in a week.


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Keep us posted!

Some place will be smart enought/lucky enough to snap you up before somebody else gets you!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe thanks.

My dad said the same thing today ------ but you haven't seen my abilities but I do think I have potential.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you feel positive about this...I do hope that it is all that you want..the advancement as well as the chance to further your abilities. You are in my prayers...good luck.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes I am excited about it. It is everything I want. I am really happy and I hope that they will hire me


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

Stacy i am hoping it works out for you & you get the job that you really want & deserve. :hug:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Wishing what's meant to be!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks.

I am a little nervous about tomorrow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well ,,,, waiting to hear how the "technical interview" went......fingers crossed !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it went well, I don't have anything to report about the job yes or no yet.

Should know by Wednesday though. Maybe even as early as Tueday (tomorrow). 

thanks for asking


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacy I am lifting the situation up in prayer so that the Lord will place his blessing on this job for you. Good Luck we are all rooting for you.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds good!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you Anna


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Hear anything yet Stacy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No I haven't :blue:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

still nothing from SuperCuts BUT I did get referred to Gullos by two people. One lady even called them up and put in a good word for me. I dropped of my resume and filled out an application. We had a mini interview and she seemed extremely positive. The actuall head boss is coming back from vaction tomorrow so I have an interview with her at 1:00pm.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So maybe this "cloud" had a silver lining after all!! Hoping for the best..prayers are being sent towards you ...............now


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I got the job, told both my bosses at my current two jobs I had to quite - balled my eyes out and now I feel terrible............ :blue:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Which one...Super cuts or Gullos? It takes a very sensitive and loyal person to feel as you do about leaving your jobs...especially after all they have put you through! Good Luck on your first day! And try not to be too nervous, do what you have been trained to do and as always...learn something new each day to improve on your knowledge. Hope it all turns out to be what you want. And don't feel bad about leaving your previous job for too long, remember that they really did nothing to keep you. Smile, wipe your eyes and get excited for your first day!!! I know I am for you!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope it turns out better than you even hoped! Congratulations.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to leave my secretary job too and that hurts.

I got the job at Gullos.

I don't feel the way I thought I would. I feel crabby and about to bite someones head off.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm scared now :shock: j/k 

It's always hard, leaving something behind. But you'll be happier in the long run!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks. I wrote how I was feeling down in my journal and that helps.

I just wish I could talk to my dad about it, not that he doesn't want to talk to me I just don't want to talk to him for some reason. :shrug: weird how you want do but don't want to.

Ok going to be now - should feel much better tomorrow. TO much of a roller coster ride of emotions today


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:dance: that is great that you got the job. i bet you are on a roller coaster. but keep in mind that every thing happens for a reason. alot of times it isn't the job we miss it is the friends we made & you can still keep in touch with them. they did not appreciate you on the other job so it is there loss. just hang in there & it will get better :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel better today like I thought I would. Change is hard for me.

I had been so nervous about the interview, then happy/shocked I got it so quick. Then sad/crying because I have to leave my secretary job too. Then nervous because I had to tell my salon boss, relieved she took it well. THen I had to put on a calm cheerful face for the rest of the day. 

Knowing I have to work 37+ hours now is tough.

There are so many rules and I am always afraid I will break them.

I am concerned about my goats and if I should breed them because I won't be home to help them quite possibly. I don't want it to become a burden to my family. But I can't see not breeding them because it would be my escape from all the pressures of work and such. 

So there is a ton to think through and it was overwhelming. I think I feel better though now.

thanks for listening..........


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you got the job Stacey. Don't worry, everything will work out in the end


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

hmmm......I seem to remember someone who recently went on a roller coaster ride with changing jobs and...she's smiling wide these days! The transition is tough and realize you will go through feelings of regret even after a couple of months. But when it starts to feel like home you'll be fine. Trust God, He knows what He's doing. Lean on Him to help you through. And all of us.


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, Stacey!!! I'm so glad for you! Change is always stressful. It won't be long before you make new friends and are comfortable in your new position. And you'll be doing what you really want to do! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys!!

Julie thanks! I will try to keep thinking of that


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

All i can say Sttacie, is leave in the hands of the lord and all will be fine. Good luck and I will be praying for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes Lori I am working on doing just that.

everytime I get scared I keep turing to Him to remind myself that he is not leaving me. He got me the job and He will be with me through this transition. Thanks :hug:


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> I am concerned about my goats and if I should breed them because I won't be home to help them quite possibly. But I can't see not breeding them because it would be my escape from all the pressures of work and such.


Well Stacey, for what it's worth, I use the very fact I have chosen not to breed my goats as my way to escape the pressures of day to day existence. By not breeding them, I am freed up to spend lots more fun time out there, fixing up their shed, checking their well being and boring them to tears with my talk. They, I have learned are excellent listeners and only rarely talk back.
If, somewhere down the road you decide you'd like to breed them, no problem. Plus, if you wait a bit you'll be able to figure out how your new work schedule will accommodate the extra time required for breeding.

_Hmmm.. I read somewhere that men just can't resist giving advice every chance they get. Frankly, I don't see it._


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lol!


Nah I will breed them, I enjoy it to much. Plus I have a large waiting list  I can't disapoint people. 

Last spring I was remiding myself that I was going to school and I actually was home LATER then I will be now! So really I shouldnt worry about it - but worry is my middle name --- well actually it is Patricia...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies brighten anyones day =) I coudln't go a year without them! 5 months is long enough to wait!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

One of the great lessons that can be learned by having that four letter word "work" take up your time is that you can choose what is important to you- what is just busy stuff or other people's ideas of what needs to be done has to go. If you never have to choose, you end up with a lot of time wasted on things that are not meanful to you in the end.
It is scary to make major changes but the one great things about your profession is that you are always wanted somewhere- And I know that you are a very competent person because fo all the initiative you have shown- you'll do more than fine.
So raise those goaties -


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, maybe I missed it somewhere in the excitement. When do you start the new job? It is going to be hard at first, but you will do GREAT. Stacie. Remember that most of us have full time jobs, and we have lots of babies. They seem do do fine, and so will you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks sweetgoats. I start December 1st. You didn't miss anything - I didn't post it. :doh:


New developments today: supercuts called me back and offered me a stylist position. I turned them down. Now I am regretting it. I am going to call them back tomorrow and see if it is still available and to see what they have to offer me. 

Pray for me during this time. I want only what the Lord wants. 

I spoke with my dad and this is the direction he gave me so I will call tomorrow and if the Lord wants me to have the job it will still be available.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck! Everything will work out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*big update* :dance:

Today I finally got a straight answer from SuperCuts! and

 I GOT THE JOB!  :fireworks:

I start training on Monday. I will get paid for the two weeks of training.

Then I get a chair and will be working as a stylist on Monday, Wednesday and Fridays. OH I AM SO SO SO SOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!! :stars:

THANK YOU LORD!!! You picked me up from the pit! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :fireworks:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you! You guys believe in me when I was loosing hope so thanks :grouphug:


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

*Hooray!!!! You'll be a GREAT Stylist!!!!!* 
:leap: arty: :stars: :clap: 
:fireworks: :fireworks: :fireworks:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Stacey, you deserve this more than anyone else! The trouble you have gone through is beginning to pay off. I am so proud of you and I too did pray for you. All of our prayers were answered. I am so happy you got the job and you know if you need anything that I am just a phone call or email away!!! Way to go girl!!!!*

*Congratulations*  :fireworks:

*I celebrated with Stacey earlier by eating ice cream while talking to her, and it was quite fun!!!!!*

:stars:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations- and good luck with everything.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys you all are so great.

my parents have been so wonderful though all this. My dad and I have gotten even closer and sitting talking to him has been a great help. He has so much wisdom to pass on about things and his view of the situation really helped me from just loosing it when I was discouraged.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:fireworks: :clap: rhat is great stacy. i am so happy for you.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey that is good news. :stars:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Isn't it amazing how he works things out?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacie, So are going to have to quit Gullos?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS STACEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori I never actually started at Gullos. I called them today and they understood. My dad says that employers never really count on you till the day you start. I wasn't to start until Saturday. 

I felt bad but not bad enough to turn SuperCuts down. I have been beaming all day! I am so happy


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Stacey! I'd like to make an 
appointment for next Tuesday 
for a perm. Are you able to fit 
me in?


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh yeah... I almost forgot. Can you work in a wash & set for Daisy, as well?









*DAISY* > out of: *BREATH* > sired by: *MISFORTUNE*


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Creaturesall - you always crack me up! :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

creaturesall, you definately have one heck of a sense of humor, just love it!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH DEAR LOL :ROFL:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

if that isn't the funniest thing!!! :ROFL:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Stacey! I just found this thread! CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is so exciting! I am sooo sooo happy for you .

-Katherine


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

why thankyou Katherine. Welcome to The Goat Spot.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL that's too funny creaturesall! :lol:


----------

